# Chamber Music



## aanandham (Oct 2, 2013)

Chamber Music is the best way to connect with the Audience and Music Lovers without any Commercial feelings. What do you all think?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

What do you mean by "Commercial feelings".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Quartetfore said:


> What do you mean by "Commercial feelings".


Hah. Good question. Ignoring what I don't understand (a useful device), I suggest that chamber music performed for a large audience usually has no more 'connectability' than larger forces would have. The aural aura inhibits intimacy.

[Hmm... I need to write that last sentence down somewhere.]


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I agree, afterall the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra is brought to you by Budweiser.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Ukko said:


> Hah. Good question. Ignoring what I don't understand (a useful device), I suggest that chamber music performed for a large audience usually has no more 'connectability' than larger forces would have. The aural aura inhibits intimacy.
> 
> [Hmm... I need to write that last sentence down somewhere.]


Yes,the whole point is lost !---and what are commercial feelings,some sort of grope ?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Potentially, though "commercially" is an odd way of putting it. I think that chamber music really does feel more intimate to the listener (less instruments, the closer you feel).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Certainly, in the traditional setting, the more immediate closeness of players to audience, chamber music is more "intimate."

It is also traditionally thought of as more the genre for composer's more distilled and 'interior,' if not intimate, musical thought.

Commercial? Very bad choice, muddy, not clear. Too, chamber music is Brought To You By... somebody, and if professional performance, still "commercial."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Certainly, in the traditional setting, the more immediate closeness of players to audience, chamber music is more "intimate."
> 
> It is also traditionally thought of as more the genre for composer's more distilled and 'interior,' if not intimate, musical thought.
> 
> Commercial? Very bad choice, muddy, not clear. Too, chamber music is Brought To You By... somebody, and if professional performance, still "commercial."


It is supposed to be played in a chamber ie a room .that's the point.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I see what you're saying. A symphony does tend to garner a bigger commercial appeal... while the quartet has always felt like a sweet and intimate experience, although not always sweet. But I wouldn't use "commercial" as a negative here. It only makes sense that something the most grand attracts the most attention. I find both to be wonderful, actually.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> It is supposed to be played in a chamber ie a room .that's the point.


Yes, that smaller venue (Kammer / Chambre / Chamber, smaller room vs. Hall or auditorium) and less instruments (the size of the room and what amount of sound sits well in it being real factors) -- one good definition is _music which requires but one player per part_, i.e. no doubling to thicken up the texture or amplitude -- meaning every note in each instrument is of near equal importance to the whole.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Interesting thread. In New York City (my home town) there are a number of fine places to hear Chamber Music, yet the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center a high power group plays in a very large venue. I have gone to number of their concerts, and to tell the truth have not been able to "connect".


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Quartetfore said:


> Interesting thread. In New York City (my home town) there are a number of fine places to hear Chamber Music, yet the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center a high power group plays in a very large venue. I have gone to number of their concerts, and to tell the truth have not been able to "connect".


Does Lincoln Center have rooms suitable for chamber music? Or do they play in a large hall because they refuse to limit audience size? No ulterior motive here, just wondering.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

There is a small room where concerts are sometimes given. It might be a "pre-concert" or more often a late night affair. When the Emerson Quartet for example plays at Lincolin Center, its in the largest hall and they pretty much sell out. Its all a matter of money.
On the other hand, there is a hall perfect for Chamber Music down stairs in Carnegie Hall.


----------

